# Element oder New Slayer



## bestmove (2. August 2006)

Hi @all,

ich fahre ein Element Bj.2005 und bin eigentlich recht zufrieden. Nun bin ich am überlegen ob es nicht besser wäre ein New Slayer mit leichten Parts zu fahren. Bei leichten Parts denke ich so an RF Deus ... denn ich fahre gern verblockte Trails oder sonstige grobe Abfahrten, also Enduro like 

Bei mir sind aber nicht massig Endurotrails vor der Haustür, ich denke im Normalfall macht das ca. 20% bei jeder Tour aus. Ungefähr 50% der Tour geht bergauf, wo wieder jedes Gramm zählt  

Was wäre wohl die bessere Alternative??


----------



## Der Toni (2. August 2006)

bestmove schrieb:
			
		

> Was wäre wohl die bessere Alternative??



Beide!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (2. August 2006)

Kommt darauf an wie gut dein fahrerisches Können ist bzw. wie konfortabel du es haben möchtest. Mit den richtigen Reifen, einigermaßen stabilen Teilen und evtl. Plattformpedalen kannst du auch mit dem Element so gut wie jeden Trail fahren. Es ist hald nicht so einfach wie mit dem Slayer weil beim Element musst du dir hald ne Linie suchen bzw mehr selber machen. Mit dem Slayer ist es hald egal wenn du über den ein oder anderen Stein fährst mit dem Element hald nicht. Also ich würds mir überlegen ob ich mir das neue Slayer kaufe evtl. das alte bzw das neue ETS-X. Weil vom Element zum neuen Slayer das ist schon ein gewaltiger unterschied und Bergauf kommt es mit nem Element nie mit Bergab allerdings ist es hald umgekehrt. Am Besten wäre natürlich sich zusätzlich das Slayer zu gönnen und dann je nach Strecke zu wählen aber das wird wohl eher nicht ganz zu finanzieren sein. Also ich hoffe dich jetzt nicht total verwirrt zu haben und du hast verstanden was ich ausdrücken wollte.


----------



## bestmove (2. August 2006)

> Beide!!!


danke  das wäre natürlich die beste Lösung!

@s.d
Es geht schon, die Trails mit dem Element zu fahren, nur ich merke auch das der Hinterbau an seine Grenzen kommt. Wenn man es richtig schnell krachen lässt wird aus dem Hinterteil schnell ne "Springmaus" wobei der Federweg auch schon nahe am Anschlag liegt.
Wenn ich jetzt noch den ein oder anderen Turn zum Lago mit einbeziehe, würde das wieder 1 Punkt fürs Slayer geben. Danke für deine Anregungen aber ich glaube du kannst dich da auch nich so recht entscheiden  also läuft wohl alles auf ein zweites bike hinaus  hmm ...


----------



## Dome_2001 (2. August 2006)

@bestmove: Die Frage hat sich mir auch im Februar dieses Jahres gestellt. Ich persönlich habe mir dann das New Slayer gekauft und muss sagen, bis heute haben ich diese Entscheidung nicht bereut.

Bergauf ist es zwar etwas anstrengender, aber um so länger die Saison läuft, desto leichter komme ich die Berge hoch  

Bergab kannst es aber richtig krachen lassen mit dem Teil. Als ich dieses Jahr in der Toskana unterwegs war, hab eich auch wieder bemerkt das das Slayer die richtige Wahl war!!!

Wenn Du in den New Slyer Thread schaust, wirst Du feststellen, dass man das Slayer auch etwas leichter aufbauen kann und dann geht es Bergauf auch ganz gut mit dem Bike.


----------



## bestmove (2. August 2006)

@Dome 2001

Was wiegt dein Slayer zur Zeit?
Mein Element sollte so um die 12Kg haben ... ich glaube das ich das Slayer auf ungefähr 13Kg bekommen könnte. Allein der Rahmen bringt schon ca. 700 Gramm mehr mit. Da wäre es interessant zu erfahren welche Änderungen das Slayer 2007 haben wird bzw. ob das Gewicht reduziert wurde.

Neikles hatte diesbezüglich Andeutungen gemacht:


> es gibt nur noch eine senkrechte verstebung zwischen der der daempfer sitzt also keine mehr zum unterrohr dafur etwas massiver


200-300 Gramm weniger würden wieder ein Punkt fürs Slayer bringen  naja und von der Optik brauchen wir nicht zu reden, da führt das Slayer


----------



## Osti (2. August 2006)

also 13kg halte ich für sehr sportlich. Meins wiegt derzeit 15,5kg mit nur noch leichtem Gewichtsoptimierungspotential (Vorbau). Das von nem mir bekannten Händler wiegt mit konsequent leichter Austattung 14,5kg (Crossmax SL, Fox 36, komplett Deus, etc). Wie du da auf 13,x kg kommen willst ist mir unklar. Der Rahmen in 19" wiegt bei mir nachgewogene 3,8kg.... Das Slayer ist nicht mehr das bergab-optimierte Tourenrad von früher, sondern eher ein bergauf-optimiertes Bergab-Rad 

übrigens, totschickes Elemet haste da


----------



## Dome_2001 (2. August 2006)

Wieviel mein Bike wiegt muss ich ehrlich zugeben kann ich gar nicht sagen. Bin bis jetzt auch jeden Berg hoch gekommen (mit mehr oder weniger qualen halt). 

Das das Slayer keine Bergziege ist ist natürlich klar, aber meiner Meinung nach geht es .....

Bin auch schon gespannt welche Änderungen das Slayer 2007 mit sich bringt 

@Osti: Ist Dein Händler in Gärtringen?!


----------



## s.d (2. August 2006)

Also wenn das Element schon sehr an die Grenzen kommt dann ist das natürlich bedenklich. Aber ich glaube für dich wäre vielleicht wenn dir ein gewicht von 13.xx vorschwebt dann doch eher ein 2006er oder eben ein altes Slayer die bessere Wahl. Das neue Slayer ersetzt das alte Switch und das ist hald ein richtiger Freerider auch wenn man es auch leicht aufbauen kann. Also wenn das Element weg muß dan eben ETS-X oder altes Slayer. Bei zweitrad new Slayer oder vielleicht ein altes Switch (SL).


----------



## bestmove (3. August 2006)

> Das neue Slayer ersetzt das alte Switch und das ist hald ein richtiger Freerider ...


Naja, nicht ganz, es wird als All Mountain gehandelt:



> Eine der großen Neuheiten im Rocky-Programm für 2006 ist das Slayer:
> Es wurde grundlegend überarbeitet, um den Sport des All-Mountain-Bikens auf ein neues Niveau zu bringen. Die neu entwickelte Geometrie des Slayer bringt noch mehr Power beim Bergauffahren ...
> Mit der LC2R-Federung bereiten weder grobe Stöße noch kleine "Stotter"-Unebenheiten Probleme. Die geringen ungefederten Massen und die Gewichtsverteilung der Bauteile ermöglichen der LC2R-Federung, *schneller auf Bodeneinflüsse zu reagieren. Damit klebt das Hinterrad förmlich am Boden.*


Das sind schon wieder Punkte fürs Slayer  

Das Element und der New Slayer Rahmen unterscheiden sich beim Gewicht um ca. 700Gr.  Wenn ich jetzt alle meine Parts vom Element übernehmen würde ... sollte ich bei lockere 13,xx Kg landen. Wobei die Gabel noch getauscht werden müsste aber auch das liegt im Zielgewicht.

Ich werde mal auf die 2007er warten und dann eine Entscheidung treffen, wobei im Moment das Slayer die Nase vorn hat.


----------



## soederbohm (3. August 2006)

700g Unterschied? Dann müsste der Element-Rahmen ja 3,2kg wiegen, fänd ich für ein CC-Fully ein bisschen viel, wie? Die von BA und RM angegebenen Gewichte stimmen ja bekanntlich nicht mit der Realität überein.

Alsu ich denke auch, um dem Slayer als AM-Bike gerecht zu werden (und dazugehört nicht nur der Rahmen, sonder auch LRS, Bremsen, Gabel...) sind 13,xx kg fast schon zuwenig des guten  

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (3. August 2006)

> 700g Unterschied? Dann müsste der Element-Rahmen ja 3,2kg wiegen, fänd ich für ein CC-Fully ein bisschen viel, wie? *Die von BA und RM angegebenen Gewichte stimmen ja bekanntlich nicht mit der Realität überein.*



Das die angegebenen Gewichte auf deren Websites nicht stimmig sind, war mir noch nicht bekannt. Demnach wiegt das Slayer 3,2Kg (18") und das Element 2,5Kg (18") - das wären die theoretischen 700gr Unterscheid.

Was wiegt den ein nackiger 2006er Slayer Rahmen?


----------



## soederbohm (3. August 2006)

Wie oben schon geschrieben in 19'' 3,8kg, wobei meiner in 18'' nicht wirklich deutlich leichter ist.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## s.d (3. August 2006)

bestmove schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, nicht ganz, es wird als All Mountain gehandelt:


 Kommt auf den Aufbau drauf an wobei sich ja diese Grenzemit Federweg ect. eben ein bisschen verschoben hat.


----------

